# Return of hardasnails



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes, 
People i have begun training again and things are getting better slowly from tragedy of drs not knowing what end is up.  Any way I am not focusing on the past but only to a bigger stronger, smarter future.  Over my down time I have learned more nutrition than people will learn in a life time.  I plan to apply ever thing I have learn help me to develop mental, phyiscally, spiritual. Any way. After being out of the gym for 6-7 months.  Once digestion is 100% i will put on 60 lbs muscles in about 6-8 months easily.  Plan is to compete again late fall if all goes well.  I have a lot of road blocks but I will get over them.   What did not kill did make me realize that we take the simple things in life for granite untill they are gone.


leg curls 130 x6x 3
standing leg curls 70 x6x3

leg ext 210 x 6x 3
leg press 20 plates  6 x3 
squats 315  x6 x2

shoulders 
dumbells 75x6 x3
side laterals 35 x6 x3
frontals 25 x6 x3
reverse delts mach 110 x 6 x2 
uprights 55 x 6 x 3 

Diet very restricted due to detoxificaion process

We are not what we eat, but rather what we absorb !!


----------



## Carl Nevins (Dec 19, 2005)

I wish you good health...and truly want you to meet your goals, and perhaps even exceed them.  You are quite a man to have fallen and then hopped back up and now are on your way to a great future.  You must have a great outlook on life.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 19, 2005)

It's great to see you back in training.  Good look and I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2005)

Welcome back HAN


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 20, 2005)

Its good to be back.
here are some of the things that I never leave out of my nutrition plan again
1. multivitamin/ mineral   with extra mineral support especially zinc magnesium b-6, calcium in form compatible to the body  Any form other then carbonate, oxide,  chlorides are exceptable
2. extra C acorbates vs absorbic acid due to ph factor 
3. probiotic - stress, caffine, SAD, steroids, birth control all deplete them.  With out them our immune systems fall opening up to opportunity infection 
4. digstive enzymes each meal - genetically we are born with so many enzymes once those are depleted from our stressful life style,  our body will start to pull them from other tissues and organs causing them to malfunction.
5. Balances omega 6:3 ratio   approximately 2-4:1  hemp oil is the best or like most people udos choice
6. super green drink - once a day 
7. extra vitamin D as well - most underated vitamin in the world for some people depends on where you live.  AFter reading this it will make you think about how a little sun or a little vitamin can do so much 
http://forum.lowcarber.org/showthread.php?threadid=266549
things essential for optimal health
1. clean digestive tract - what goes in must come out, other wise opportunity for disease increases dramatically
2. alkalinity - more alkaline body is healthier and more functionally it will be
3. being at peace with once self - if we internally conflict untill we resolve it you can try to cover it up as much as you want, until you hit that breaking point and its too late.
4. What ever happen in the past needs to be lused as a learning lesson and put be hind other wise it will hold you back in the future. 
5. Having postive out look on life and smiling
6. Everything in moderation other wise its going to upset other aspects of life.
7. Admitting there is a problem and dealing with it at the appropiate time and not letting it linger too long (sweeping things under the rug so to speak) 
8. having a job that you enjoy - estimated over 1/2 people are un happy with present job.  
9. having close relationship with God or spirituality


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 20, 2005)

Its good to see that your training again but i am upset to see that you will be competing again with the health problems that you have incurred over the past couple of years. Just be careful, we dont want anything else to happen to you. Make sure that the reason your competing again is a good one.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2005)

good luck with your goals.


will you be putting the muscle on and competiting naturally?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 21, 2005)

I have my originally plan before I got ill and I will follow that with some modifications.  My number one priority now is just get my digestion back and to get my flora rebalanced that was destroyed by what ever infection I had. That is the main focus on my recovery now as well as taking a more balanced approach then before and not causing my self so much stress to be a perfectionist.  The only one I am competing against is my self and no one else, It has and always will be that way.  If that ever changes then I will stop competing.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 21, 2005)

Here are the changes that got my health back
1. optimize omega 6 to omega 3 ratio of 4:1
2. 75 % alkaline to 25% acid based diet
3. sodium to potassium levels of 1:4-6
4. 15 minutes mediation morning and before bed
5. calcium to mag ratio 1:1, 8,000 ius vitamin d a day
6 diet is 40% raw to steam veggies 10% grains 25% Fats 25% protein
7. 3 TBSP cocconut oil a day 
8. thank God each day you wake up each morning
9.  as much natural sunlight as I can or getting in from lux lamp.  Tanning is not the same thing as lux.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2005)

hardasnails1973 said:
			
		

> I have my originally plan before I got ill and I will follow that with some modifications.




so does that mean back on cycle?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 21, 2005)

With what I have learned i will not need it...plus muscle remembers. i was 220 @6% 9 months clean, modifications I mean NO SUGAR like before and more mineral and vitamin support.  I have learned so about cellular physiology from going to several seminars by top naturopathic Drs from around the world. Like I mentioned earlier main prioritie now is repairing cell permemablitly, dybiosis, and repairing mucuosa membrane of intestines.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2005)

So what is your goal weight for competition?  Do you have a contest picked out yet?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 21, 2005)

I really can not say, it all depends on how my body responds and that I have no control off certain variables.  My main priority now is stabilization of health and competing as a goal.  In and off itself will be an accomplishment.  I will come to that road when I cross it.  I have learned to focus on little steps rather then the big leaps.  Contest are not going to go any where they will always be there and so will the gym.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2005)

good luck.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks its a long road ahead and what I have endured has made me such a stronger person over all.  I had my mid life crisis 20 years earler and things are always done for a reason.


----------

